# Teflon vs Duracoat vs Cerakote



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I was thinking about getting the frame of my SR9 coated in one of these and I was curious what experiences people here might have had with each. I was all set to go to Black Ice Coatings to have it Teflon coated but a buddy told me the Cerakote was the better way to go. Then I hear about Duracoat, so yeh I'm a little confused now lol.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Teflon adds lubricity to the finish so it reduces friction. Birdsong pioneered its use on guns with Black-T and Green-T finishes. Not tons of color choices as i recall. 
Dura coat isn't exactly paint, and is a good finish that is available in a lot of colors, but it doesn't have that lubricity quality than many want in a handgun finish. 
I'm not as familiar with Cerakote but it is extremely tough and works in high-temp things like headers. It is available in a variety of colors. I don't think it adds lubricity, but it is tougher than Dura coat.

For my project 1911 I will use Teflon because 1911s are lube hogs and need lots of lube. For a Glock-like pistol such as the SR9 it probably doesn't matter because they run well pretty dry.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Maybe this will help as well:

Black Ice Coatings not only does camo finishes via hydro coating, but they also do Teflon finishes. Teflon is a baked on material that requires the firearm to be put under some extreme heat that will ensure a proper bond. The heat is so intense that scopes cannot be Teflon coated because of the amount of heat necessary. Here is a link to their Teflon Page explaining it in a little more detail:

http://www.blackicecoatings.com/teflon-coating.html

Red Creek Tactical is a company here locally that does Cerekote finishes and does a darned fine job IMO. Im in the process of building a 6.5 Grendel and will likely be having them do a custom camo finish for me. The difference with Cerekote vs a conventional camo dip is that it is painted directly onto the surface in varying coats instead of applying a film like Black Ice Does. Cerekote is a very durable coating that is ceramic based and much more durable than dipped finishes. (read toward the bottom of the page)

http://www.blackicecoatings.com/teflon-coating.html

Hope this helps. But I would also encourage you to take a look at the photo galleries to see some of the difference in the visual appearance of the finishes as well


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Sweet thanks Bax that helps quite a bit.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I did the Teflon coating from Black Ice and have never had a single regret.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

What kinda gun did ya put it on? I'm thinking a pistol frame that will be going in and out of the holster quite a bit. Worried about durability.


----------



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

I took my 1911 to Blackice and had it tefloned. In the sunlight it looks a dark blue color not black. It's a bit different but I prefer all black. I've had it about a year and the teflon is wearing off. I'm headed to Redcreek to get it Cerakoted. I understand its more durable. I do like how smoothly it cycles though so I'm going to ask that he leave the slide/frame rails tefloned.


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

Bax,
Have you had any luck trying to get ahold of Red Creek Tactical? I've been trying to get ahold of them for about a month to get my new AR Cerakoted. 

Afishnado


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Afishnado said:


> Bax,
> Have you had any luck trying to get ahold of Red Creek Tactical? I've been trying to get ahold of them for about a month to get my new AR Cerakoted.
> 
> Afishnado


I havent tried in about two months. I've been waiting on my Grendel upper to arrive before I call them.... thats not good to hear if thats the case though :x


----------

